# TB questions



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

My '05 Passat is coming up on it's TB job soon. I have several questions regarding that particular job. What are the major components that NEED to be replaced during that job? Is it necessary to change the hydraulic tensioner with all TB changes? Also, I called the dealership as well as several independent shops in my area and what pisses me off about the indy's is that they all used some "universal" coolant when they refill. The dealership only uses the G12. As far as prices are concerned, not much of a huge difference. One indy wants $1100 (no hydraulic tensioner) and will fill with the "universal" coolant. The dealership wants $1300 (all parts) and is using G12. :banghead:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Not sure you're in the right forum, but anyway...

Yes, replace the hydraulic tensioner. Also replace the water pump and idler pullies. As a general rule, when you replace the timing belt, replace all the components that it rides on. If it's a V6 Passat, replace the thermostat as well, since it's under the timing belt.

As far as the coolant is concerned, universal coolant is fine. That and old-fashioned green is about all they sell at auto parts stores anymore since just about every manufacturer now has their own proprietary coolant color. Yes the universal stuff mixes fine with every kind of coolant, including G12, and no, it will cause no problems whatsoever if used. It's also the most cost-effective fluid to use for shops working on many different makes and models, the VW dealership only has G12 because that's the only coolant they'll ever need. High-volume shops often buy premixed universal coolant by the 55-gallon drum. If you still don't like it though, the indy shops will probably still use G12 for you at additional cost.


----------

